# Catholic dioceses, colleges sue over Obama mandate



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CTV.ca
See realtime coverage 
*Catholic dioceses, colleges sue over Obama mandate*
CBS News - ‎2 hours ago‎

NEW YORK - Roman Catholic leaders opened a new front against the Obama administration mandate that employers provide workers birth control coverage, filing federal lawsuits Monday on behalf of dioceses, schools and health care agencies that argued the ...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hundreds rally in Chicago to protest birth control mandate*
Reuters - ‎2 hours ago‎

By Mary Wisniewski | CHICAGO (Reuters) - More than 500 people, some carrying crucifixes and pictures of religious saints, rallied in Chicago on Friday to protest a government regulation that requires employers to provide health insurance coverage for ...


----------

